# Got me a new Guitar



## Chunkn' Charlie

Long time 2cooler, first post in the Musicians Corner.
Anyway I've been playing about 10 years. I started with a $199 Fender acoustic and this week I really upgraded to a solid wood Martin (GPCPA4)

If any of you arein the Pearland area, I'd love to get together and play


----------



## yakPIRATE

Nice. I was looking at a Martin on CL but the guy never would get back to me


----------



## bassguitarman

Congratulations - great looking guitar!!


----------



## surfspeck

Nice choice, I love my Martin


----------



## Rawpower

Man is that nice!


----------



## SurfHippie

*Congradulations!*

I purchased the same guitar for myself for Valentines Day in 2013. Never have I played a sweeter sounding guitar. I'm right down the road in Clute.


----------



## M

Nice guitar. I have the Martin JC16RE. Also, I work in Angleton.


----------



## SwimCoach

Got two Martins. First one bought in 1974 is the D-28. This year my wife got me a DJr that has elec. pick-ups. 
Never regret owning a Martin


----------



## ComeFrom?

Martins are the best. IMO.


----------



## Bruce J

What, no Taylor love? And I'm not talking about the Swift kind! I have a Taylor (814ce) and a Martin (DM). Ginger and Mary Ann. Guitars are fun.


----------

